# Found Jack Russell Terrier Last Night - Bramley, Leeds



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Walking Duke and Tammy, hubby and me heard a dog growling, barking, crying over a high stone wall in Bramley, Leeds. The area appears to be completely enclosed with shrubbery and trees, high with thistles, nettles, brambles etc..

While I was trying to find a way in hubby encouraged the dog to a higher point so he could reach him. The dog was wearing a harness. I carried Tammy and hubby used her lead so we could get all three dogs home, in order to take the dog to the vets to scan him for a microchip.

Gutted his details were out of date and the telephone number was unobtainable. It should be compulsory for detail to be kept up to date. However I wouldn't want to take him where he wasn't wanted.

Unfortunately we couldn't keep him overnight as he reacted badly to my two, I am aware of the stress the little guy was going through.

pm me if you think I have found your dog, giving as much detail about him as possible and I will give you details of where he is. If the owner doesn't come forward within 7 days, he will be rehomed.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

To be quite honest I am disgusted with the current system for lost animals. First we went to a vet that was open until 8:00pm where it was discovered that his micro -chip was out of date, they couldn't take the dog over night as it wasn't a 24 hour vets, and the dog warden works from 8:30am until 4:30pm, so from there we went across town to an emergency 24 hr vets. They were extremely busy and couldn't take him. RSPCA wasn't answering their emergency number. We had to take him to a kennels in another City, flaming miles away. It is a good job we had transport.

It doesn't feel like we did the right thing by rescuing him, when we were then left responsible for him. It was an awful night last night too, we couldn't have left him there trapped.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree, the system is so random and obviously inadequate.

At least your conscience was clear though when you went to bed, otherwise you would probably have been wondering if he was OK


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I would have tried to work something out for the night. ie all my pets in the cats room and I would have stayed down stairs with the little lad, then in the morning rang the dog warden. It was better that we got him in the kennels tbh.


----------

